# Amphibious Recce Vehicle



## a_majoor (26 Jan 2006)

More transformational kit


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2006)

How did I ever guess something like that was going to appear lol nice


----------



## Koenigsegg (26 Jan 2006)

Can't wait 

I know I would buy one, woowoo!
 ;D


----------



## xxtruthxx (27 Jan 2006)

Watch out! Give that thing too much exposure and the CF might pick it instead of the MGS.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2006)

WARNING!

I had one like that.......but the wheels fell off.


----------

